# Speaker Upgrade Without an Amp (Non Bose) - Worth Doing??



## NS (Aug 22, 2005)

I've had a bit of a search on the forum, but can't really find the answer.
I've got a non Bose set-up with a Concert head unit & PhatNoise & the speakers lack any real clarity or bass.
I want to upgrade the front speakers, but don't really want the hassle of wiring in an amp, i'm no ICE expert & just want to swap the speakers over.
As i've got a PhatNoise fitted I want to keep the Concert head unit.
Will I be able to increase the sound quality significantly by just upgrading the front speakers & not fitting an amp??
Anyone done this, or able to suggest some good front speakers for about Â£100-Â£150??


----------



## Skippy_225TTR (Jun 28, 2005)

Havent done what your asking mate so cant really comment although it maybe worth considering to upgrade from your standard front speakers for your stated budget and then add and amp at a later date... It's not a particularly hard job and easy for some1 that knows what their doing.

If you do go ahead and upgrade your fronts id really suggest disconnecting the rears especially when/if u add an amp as the rear fill speakers really wont do much for the sound and clarity u require. After all how often do u carry rear passengers as they will be the only ones to benifit from the rear fill speakers. They will just need upgrading too once u fit the fronts and your money will be much better getting spent else where (i.e. amp for the fronts).

For Â£150-Â£200 u can get a good set of component speakers, DONT get coaxials as they are shit when compared to comps. If i were you I'd check out www.talkaudio.co.uk look at the classified section, u will get a bargain set of speakers for your stated budget. :wink:

Finally I would really suggest an upgrade of the head unit, I know this is not waht your after but this is where u will really gain the better sound quaility even with a standard speaker set up. 8)


----------



## Pietvg (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi - I have installed various systems over the years. It is not difficult - you just have to be patient and methodical. Swapping over the front speakers should not be difficult although you probably ought to go for component speakers. I have tried various and can recommend MB Quart Reference Series and Infintiy Perfect Speakers.

They will improve the sound and are more adjustable as they come with outboard crossovers that allow you to adjust the treble. However the sound is only as good as the signal the goes in - using a separate amplifier and subwoofer will make a dramatic difference to the sound that will be way in excess of the improvement that you make from the speaker upgrade alone (think headunit=midi system / amplifier=hifi separates) - it's horses for courses but I think adding an amplifier to your exisiting system will make a much bigger improvement.


----------



## NS (Aug 22, 2005)

I really need to keep my Concert head unit, as i've got a PhatNoise unit plugged into it.
If i fit components, is it just a matter of plugging them into the existing wires in the doors?? Or is there more to it than that?
Where do you guys have the amps mounted in your TT's??


----------



## Pietvg (Jan 13, 2005)

The TT already uses a separate component system (ie. separate mid-range speaker and tweeter) These should be simply be able to be replaced with new items although fitting an outboard crossover would improve the performance.

I am not sure where other owners put their amps as I have BOSE which already uses an amp itself. Personally I would fit a 3 channel amp (see www.caraudiodirect.co.uk) feeding the two front speakers and a subwoofer, probably boot mounted with quick fit connectors so that it could be taken in and out if space is at a premium.

These amps do not need to be large and can be fitted in the side of the boot sometimes underneath the front seat (not sure what the clearance is like in a TT).

You also need to bear in mind that if you fit new speakers they will be running with existing speaker wire - upgraded wire will also increase performance especially in focusing the bass.


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

You may be interested in this earlier thread which has some excellent photos from JayGemson showing the mounting of replacement speakers in the front doors. Note the speakers attach to the door card not the door.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ight=focal

For removal of door trims see Wakâ€™s excellent site here:

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/doorpanel/doorpanel.htm

One thing to note is you donâ€™t need speaker adapters to mount replacement speakers on the door cards as me, Jay and others have done. Though if you talk to audio dealers or Autoleads they will try to sell you adapters, you donâ€™t need them, in fact mine are still in the cupboard in the garage. A pair of Autoleads speaker adapter is however required if you did decide to change the back speakers too. I can give you the model number of the Autoleads adapter required for the back if you wish, it is not the one Autoleads and their dealers recommend for the back of the TT, that will not fit, you have to use one for the back of the A4.

The speaker wires from the new front speakers (components in mine and Jayâ€™s case, as shown in the photos) easily splice to the existing wires at the wiring block to be seen on the left centre of the second photo. Personally I did not run new speaker wire to the front speakers I used existing.

Some repeated info from me from the same thread is below. I started by thinking i would just change the front speakers but ended up changing front and back and fitting an amplifier. It was worth it as my non BOSE Concert 2 audio does now sound excellent, however it took a fair bit of time over a couple of weekends. If you would like any practical advice on fitting I would be happy to help, but the photos should also help you decide what to do. Incidentally I don't have a subwoofer but base is excellent from the new components described below. Also personally I like the full sound provided by both excellent front and back speakers, though I do have the fade on the Concert biased towards the front a little.

If you change just the front speakers make sure you go for ones with a reasonably high 'sensitivity' figure as the power output from the Concert 2 is not that high. One of the reasons I eventually ended up fitting an amp too was that the Alpine speakers I wanted to fit were low sensitivity and the Concert would have struggled to drive them.

".......I have just fitted new front and rear speakers (Alpine Type R), components for the front and co-axials in the rear.

I have the speakers driven by an Alpine 4 channel amp, mounted behind the passenger seat and partially covered with carpet.

I kept the existing Concert 2 headunit and connected the amp to its rear line outs using a PC3-11 autoleads adapter because I wanted to keep the original look of the centre console and the GALA function.

The most interesting thing was that I went to a dealer and we experimented with the coding for the Concert 2 to produce the best sound in the TT. The Concert 2 can be coded for an A2, A3, A4, A6, A8, A4cab, or TT and also for BOSE and non BOSE. After about an hour of trying different combinations far and away the best setting was - A6 and BOSE. This sounded clearer, had more punch and had a more balanced sound than any of the TT settings. Anyone uprating a Concert 2 (or Chorus 2) non BOSE setup with a new amp and speakers I would recommend trying this recode. The differences in sound quality and type with each different code was so surprising that the dealer only charged me 10mins time as he said he had learned something useful for future reference......."


----------



## NS (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks very much for the feedback guys - very useful as i'm not really that into ICE, but definately need to improve the sound in my TT.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

hi,

i changed the head unit (to a sony) and changed my front speakers to boston acoustics pro 60's component.

The difference is immense but ONLY really with proper CD's. MP3's sound pretty crap still so make sure you test any new speakers with a genuine CD.

i used the kaiser chiefs album as the production on it is brilliant so it emphasises the improvement in sound.

still use the audi back speakers (i use the fader to about +4 in favour of the backs as they go v quiet when you use the amp from the head-unit instead on the non-bose amp (which is in fact a bose :roll: but a crap one...)

definitely get a car audio shop to fit them, should only cost Â£30 and it will be done in about an hour and there should be no problems or headaches


----------



## NS (Aug 22, 2005)

Do i have to worry about speaker depth, when considering what components to go for in the TT??

Did any of you guys bother fitting Dynamat onto the door skins when you upgraded the front speakers??


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

hi,

not sure about depth but my speakers were 6.5" components

hope that helps


----------

